
British Police Arrest 21-Year-Old Man in VTech Hacking - jchrisa
http://mobile.nytimes.com/aponline/2015/12/15/business/ap-us-vtech-data-breach.html?referer=
======
foolshdropout
You know what's interesting? How, what was it last week or so, this story was
"Look how unreliable this company is with your child's information" to this
week's "We caught the big bad haxor" sheeesh what knobs

